

The Confessions of an Arrogant Startup CEO - cnipb
http://francispedraza.com/the-confessions-of-an-arrogant-startup-ceo/

======
arasmussen
Way to be open about it. You seem to be getting a lot of attention from the
whole thing so maybe it wasn't a bad idea after all.

